# Ben Weinman (Dillinger Escape Plan) Signature ESP/LTD



## jeleopard (Jun 12, 2013)

This was announced a while back and people were wanting to know more.

Well, Premier Guitar just did a rig rundown with Ben Weinman, and he holds a prototype.

Rig Rundown - Dillinger Escape Plan's Ben Weinman - YouTube

It is indeed a semi-hollow, like some speculated (despite him mostly playing Strats...), EMG 81/85, and, most notably, an Evertune bridge. Makes sense for Dillinger, yea?  

Oh, and the built-in wireless system he uses. Neato.

Sumerian just uploaded a photo of it as well


----------



## Zado (Jun 12, 2013)

It's a pretty nice instrument overall.The inlays are just no,though


----------



## jeleopard (Jun 12, 2013)

Zado said:


> It's a pretty nice instrument overall.The inlays are just no,though



Really? I don't think they're terrible. There's far worse


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 12, 2013)

I love the inlays.


----------



## Blitzie (Jun 12, 2013)

That dude seems really, really full of himself. Just my opinion.

Cool guitar though.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 12, 2013)

WANT. HARD.

That thing is beautiful.


----------



## jeleopard (Jun 12, 2013)

Blitzie said:


> That dude seems really, really full of himself. Just my opinion.



Really? How so? The Evertune thing is a little understandable; he tunes after nearly every song, if not every other. He has a fierce attack that detunes his strings quickly


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 12, 2013)

Plus, have you seen them play live?


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 12, 2013)

Blitzie said:


> That dude seems really, really full of himself. Just my opinion.


I was at the show that they played the day this video was shot. He was stage diving and subjecting his guitars to other abuse the whole night. I don't really think he's trying to be arrogant here.

Interesting sidenote; I am like 99% sure he only used horizons that night, pretty sure this guy didn't make an appearance. (Which upsets me now that I know it was there.)


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 12, 2013)

Huh. I wonder if all those specs will make it to the final version. I'm not crazy about the inlays, but everything else about it is pretty nifty. It's refreshing to see a siggie with specs that make it more than just a preexisting model but with different pups and a different finish.


----------



## Blitzie (Jun 12, 2013)

It was the way he was talking about himself and the live shows. I don't know, maybe it was just me, he simply seemed arrogant.

I did go on Youtube and look up their live act, and that band is definitely not for me. Different and interesting but I guess I don't "get" it.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 12, 2013)

Hoping it's 25.5", I've been looking for a semi-hollow, with modern (25.5", 24 fret, 12" radius) specs for a while. Although I am no where near a fan of theirs, I may have to look into one of these.


----------



## patata (Jun 13, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Really? I don't think they're terrible. There's far worse



Schecter


----------



## arcadia fades (Jun 13, 2013)

Really hope this becomes a production model, would be severely interested in buying


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 13, 2013)

i dont know about arrogant. he sounded kinda nervous. i hope they finalize the specs soon.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 13, 2013)

I like the concept of that guitar a lot. The built-in wireless system is the shit. Actually, The Ocean have done the same thing for a long time.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jun 13, 2013)

Love everything about this guitar.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 13, 2013)

Don't care for the band but I like the guitar. Cool inlays!


----------



## TIBrent (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't know about ya'll, but the thing that had me GASing was the magnetic control cavity cover. INGENIOUS!


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jun 13, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> I don't know about ya'll, but the thing that had me GASing was the magnetic control cavity cover. INGENIOUS!



This and the built-in wireless.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 13, 2013)

Awesome rig rundown.

Loved the part about the Mesa Boogies "The cleans may not be as good as a twin reverb but the distortion is always very obnoxious and that's the kind of band we are."


----------



## downburst82 (Jun 13, 2013)

was he talking in the video about breaking his hand(wrist..somthing)? and then didnt he just break it again? bad luck 

Love that guitar! Huge fan of semi-hollow bodies in metal!!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jun 13, 2013)

I am trying to make some witty comment about this guitar but all I can do is stare at it in total disbelief.  

Amazing to see that this would be the guitar that works best for him. Cool.


----------



## KultureDekay (Jun 14, 2013)

81 + 85 don't look good on that guitar, it'd be better with 57/66 don't you think?


----------



## jeleopard (Jun 15, 2013)

KultureDekay said:


> 81 + 85 don't look good on that guitar, it'd be better with 57/66 don't you think?



Well they're always replaceable.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Jun 15, 2013)

How he thinks you can't get good cleans out of the mark v I have no idea. One of my favorite guitarists for sure, but damn man play with the amp and get better cleans!


----------



## User Name (Jun 15, 2013)

patata said:


> Schecter


----------



## jeleopard (Jun 15, 2013)

User Name said:


>





Brb, posting this everywhere on the Summer Slaughter Facebook page.


----------



## Kendalllikevines (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm personally not a fan of LTD stuff, but this looks pretty cool. Can't go wrong with the evertune.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 17, 2013)

ittoa666 said:


> I love the inlays.



Really? "Party Smasher"? People get all worked up over a damn skull, but this gets all the love...


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't care about the Party Smasher part, you can't really read it unless you're up close.

I like the bars, though, that's kinda cool.


----------



## Curt (Jun 17, 2013)

Minus the inlays, that is one wicked Xtone.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 17, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Really? "Party Smasher"? People get all worked up over a damn skull, but this gets all the love...





Sicarius said:


> I don't care about the Party Smasher part, you can't really read it unless you're up close.
> 
> I like the bars, though, that's kinda cool.



There you go Pikka


----------



## jeleopard (Jun 17, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Really? "Party Smasher"? People get all worked up over a damn skull, but this gets all the love...



I didn't even notice that.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Jun 18, 2013)

I look forward to seeing him smash the .... out of it in November!


----------



## Dommak89 (Jun 18, 2013)

So when is this going into production? Need this because of reasons!


----------



## jeleopard (Jun 18, 2013)

AfterTheBurial8 said:


> I look forward to seeing him smash the .... out of it in November!



I get to see them on my birthday in August


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jun 18, 2013)

New Ben Weinman AND Ken Susi sigs? Oh esp...


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 19, 2013)

10/10 would do!


----------



## Mike (Jun 19, 2013)

really like it. really interesting ideas going into this piece. Only thing I don't like are the EMGs. He talks about consistency in the video and sure they do that because they're such a compressed, sterile pickup, but I think it takes away from the chance to give this guitar a unique tone. I wish it pretty much had any other pickup than EMGs 

Does anyone know if a price has been mentioned yet? based on sig pricing from LTD and features of the guitar, I'm guessing between $1200-$1500 maybe?


----------



## bradthelegend (Jun 20, 2013)

mracz said:


> Does anyone know if a price has been mentioned yet? based on sig pricing from LTD and features of the guitar, I'm guessing between $1200-$1500 maybe?



I would think more along the lines of 800-1000, based on their recent batch of sigs. If they decide to include the built-in wireless I imagine it would go up a bit, but I don't see that happening right away.


----------



## Mike (Jun 20, 2013)

bradthelegend said:


> I would think more along the lines of 800-1000, based on their recent batch of sigs. If they decide to include the built-in wireless I imagine it would go up a bit, but I don't see that happening right away.



Dude there's no way it could be 800-1000. Just the plain LTD EC-1000 evertune is $999. Add the signature markup + hollowbody construction + Neck through and I'm sure it's gunna be up there.


----------



## bradthelegend (Jun 20, 2013)

mracz said:


> Dude there's no way it could be 800-1000. Just the plain LTD EC-1000 evertune is $999. Add the signature markup + hollowbody construction + Neck through and I'm sure it's gunna be up there.



Sigs are usually priced similarly to the 600 series. I've rarely seen them go beyond $999. 

Based on a comparison between the regular EC-1000 and the Evertune model, the bridge is only adding 150-200 to the price. You're looking at maybe 1100, tops.


----------



## Mike (Jun 20, 2013)

Lol so essentially $100 more than the ec-1000 evertune...i guess well have to wait and see..


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 24, 2013)

Built in wireless probably isn't going to be part of the production model. It doesn't have a place on a standard production unit. That was wired up for him for that guitar.
However, if it is done, expect it to be available only on the ESP CS variant.

This guitar will probably street around 1k due to the bridge and signature status.


----------



## ONE (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyone know why he went semi-hollow. Judging from the abuse he puts his other guitars through on stage the semi-hollow design just doesn't seem like it would last long as a live guitar. Either way it looks really sweet.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 24, 2013)

Another guitar with an evertune is good news to me 

At least this is a pretty unique signature (semi-hollow, EMG, ET)


----------



## Mike (Jun 24, 2013)

ONE said:


> Anyone know why he went semi-hollow. Judging from the abuse he puts his other guitars through on stage the semi-hollow design just doesn't seem like it would last long as a live guitar. Either way it looks really sweet.



So its easier to smash


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but would buying this guitar only to put heavier strings
On it and tune it to B standard be he worst idea?


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 8, 2013)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but would buying this guitar only to put heavier strings
> On it and tune it to B standard be he worst idea?



Why would it be?


----------



## Shimme (Oct 8, 2013)

Not sure how I feel about the inlays, but the rest of that guitar looks delicious 

Oh man, necro thread. You're totally fine switching it to heavier strings/downtuning, you can change what note that evertune is set to.


----------



## 693 (Nov 10, 2013)

Anymore news on this one?

I've been waiting with buying a new guitar just for this one. So I hope a "release"-date will be set soon. Probably takes some time to get it into production, but hopefully they have already started!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Nov 10, 2013)

693 said:


> Anymore news on this one?
> 
> I've been waiting with buying a new guitar just for this one. So I hope a "release"-date will be set soon. Probably takes some time to get it into production, but hopefully they have already started!



If they released it tomorrow you probably wouldn't be able to actually lay hands on one for a year. That's typically the way ESP works.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 11, 2013)

xwmucradiox said:


> If they released it tomorrow you probably wouldn't be able to actually lay hands on one for a year. That's typically the way ESP works.



You spelled "Jackson" wrong. 

ESP is pretty quick when it comes to announcements. When the SCT was announced in December last year/January this year, people were getting them in March and April, I believe.


----------



## Neilzord (Nov 11, 2013)

Saw him smashing it out on this guitar on Thursday, Looked great on stage! although I do prefer the usual H10001 he uses visually, this guitar is definitely a great bit of kit! Especially when putting on the kind of Live shows Dillinger are known for!


----------



## mitchybang (Nov 11, 2013)

That is an odd looking guitar... Now I'll have to go see them to hear it...


----------



## Tesla (Nov 11, 2013)

Really looking forward to this one, love the Xtone shape.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 11, 2013)

Neilzord said:


> Saw him smashing it out on this guitar on Thursday, Looked great on stage! although I do prefer the usual H10001 he uses visually, this guitar is definitely a great bit of kit! Especially when putting on the kind of Live shows Dillinger are known for!



OT, sorry...but is he any less insane being that he just recovered from a nearly career-ending injury?


----------



## 693 (Nov 11, 2013)

No he is still Insane. He was a 100 times crazier than Greg when I saw them recently. Walking on the crowd, on the walls, on the stacks, on everything.

He did tone it down a little when he brought this guitar out.

I like everything about this guitar, except the tone and volume knob, but I guess I would get used to them.


----------



## Neilzord (Nov 20, 2013)

goldsteinat0r said:


> OT, sorry...but is he any less insane being that he just recovered from a nearly career-ending injury?



As said he was just as insane, throwing the guitar about like it was made of air & jumping around / walking on the crowd etc etc. 

Pure awesome.


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 30, 2013)

Pardon the bump, but here it is:

ESP Ben Weinman Flamed Maple Evertune See thru Black Semi Hollow Dillinger | eBay


----------



## Matt_D_ (Dec 30, 2013)

That is remarkably pretty!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 30, 2013)

693 said:


> No he is still Insane. He was a 100 times crazier than Greg when I saw them recently. Walking on the crowd, on the walls, on the stacks, on everything.



I just want to know how he does it. Dillinger are known for their stage antics. But I still want to know how he does it. (Even his spiderman hang from the ceiling during the Atlanta gig on Summer Slaughter.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 30, 2013)

The fact that it has only block inlays on the 12th-fret made this an instant win for me.


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 30, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


> Pardon the bump, but here it is:
> 
> ESP Ben Weinman Flamed Maple Evertune See thru Black Semi Hollow Dillinger | eBay




That price


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 30, 2013)

Given it's an LTD Sig series, has metalworks EMGs, and the Evertune system, it's not surprising.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 30, 2013)

Seriously. How much were people _expecting_ it to be with those specs.


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 31, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Seriously. How much were people _expecting_ it to be with those specs.



Exactly, EXACTLY one nickle and not a cent more.


----------



## Mike (Dec 31, 2013)

I win.


----------



## Shimme (Dec 31, 2013)

Mike said:


> I win.



???


----------



## MikeyLawless (Dec 31, 2013)

I really really really really like this


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 31, 2013)

Love the inlays...still. Glad they fixed the 12th fret one though.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2013)

GAS overload now, I need to go lie down in a darkened room.


----------



## Mike (Dec 31, 2013)

Shimme said:


> ???



I called that the guitar was going to be in the $1200 ballpark in the early discussions of this thread back in June.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2013)

Mike said:


> I called that the guitar was going to be in the $1200 ballpark in the early discussions of this thread back in June.



If only the prize for winning was the actual guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 31, 2013)

Mike said:


> I'm guessing between $1200-$1500 maybe?





Mike said:


> Dude there's no way it could be 800-1000. Just the plain LTD EC-1000 evertune is $999. Add the signature markup + hollowbody construction + Neck through and I'm sure it's gunna be up there.




He speaks the truth. 

There's no damn way this would have been under $1000.

This makes me worry about Ken Susi's sig. I thought it would go for around $1300, but it seems I may have low-balled.


----------



## Skullet (Dec 31, 2013)

Isn't that the usual price for an LTD Sig  ? Seems reasonable to me !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 31, 2013)

No it's not. Even the Stephen Carpenter sigs aren't that high.

I mean it should be the expected price given the specs (Evertune, Metalworks pickups, etc), but compared to other LTD sigs, it's a _lot_.


----------



## Skullet (Dec 31, 2013)

Seems reasonable too me if i'm honest however i just realised thats dollars . it will probably be around 1400-1500 in the UK ...... Maybe not though . We will see


----------



## Mike (Dec 31, 2013)

It is the most expensive ltd sig they have. However, it could also be the sellers pricing as it seems he/she is one of the first to offer it. ESP does not seem to have it up on the site to check the msrp and whatnot.


----------



## Shimme (Dec 31, 2013)

Mike said:


> I called that the guitar was going to be in the $1200 ballpark in the early discussions of this thread back in June.



Ahhhh okay I thought that maybe you had won the bid on that ebay guitar


----------



## LLink2411 (Jan 1, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> Pardon the bump, but here it is:
> 
> ESP Ben Weinman Flamed Maple Evertune See thru Black Semi Hollow Dillinger | eBay


6-String ESP LTD Ben Weinman Flamed Maple Evertune See Thru Black Semi-Hollow Electric Guitar

if you don't want to go through ebay.


----------



## Shimme (Jan 10, 2014)

From the 2014 ESP catalog - 






Much want. Do Like.


----------



## toiletstand (Jan 10, 2014)

that looks amazing. and im guessing a few of you are happy to see the party smasher inlay is gone


----------



## Watty (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes, good that they ditched the inlay for sure.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks like the magnetic control covers didn't make it. Still pretty f'in cool, though.


----------



## 693 (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyone bought one of these yet?


----------



## Bigsby (Jan 26, 2014)

New video from NAMM


----------



## 693 (Jan 26, 2014)

Found a new rig rundown just now... that Custom build looks pretty damn cool also!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 27, 2014)

I need to stop looking at this thing...I want it SO SO badly. It's beyond my price range though.

Think I'll get a normal Xtone to calm my GAS in the mean time.


----------



## Stresspill (Jan 27, 2014)

She's definitely a looker for sure, not sure I'd be busting out my best Weinman stage antics with it though! Would feel waaay too cautious


----------



## morethan6 (Jan 27, 2014)

I would like to contribute with the following statement:

HHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGG

That is all.


----------



## 693 (Jan 30, 2014)

Somone needs to buy that thing and give us a review!


----------



## stevexc (Jan 31, 2014)

693 said:


> Somone needs to buy *me* that thing and *so I can* give a review!



Fixed that up for you


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh wow, he/they got rid of PARTY SMASHER. Cool 

I'd like to here how this thing sounds clean.


----------



## bobbybuu (Feb 1, 2014)

I was really excited when the BW-1 was announced, but now I feel like it's just over priced.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 1, 2014)

The Evertune + the EMG Metalworks pickups don't come cheap.


----------



## Boogyman69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks good and it has the new miracle bridge.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## madloff (Mar 25, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Yeah this didn't really help the gas at all. Man I'm digging this thing so much.


----------



## Quitty (Mar 25, 2014)

Fluff's stuff lol keeps getting better. That piece was surprisingly suitable, and the whole thing sounded awesome.

Good sounding EMGs?.. Huh?..


----------



## Dommak89 (Mar 26, 2014)

Now does it feature the built in wireless system or not? Because on their webiste it isn't mentioned. Funnily enough it is mentioned in Ben Weinmann's Review.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 26, 2014)

I think the built in wireless is only for his personal guitars and the production ones don't have it. That's just my guess though, but if someone finds more info on it please feel free to share


----------



## Tesla (Mar 26, 2014)

None of the listings I've seen for it mention the built in wireless.

I'm sure I also remember an interview where he says it would be too costly.

Safe bet says it doesn't have it.


----------



## jeleopard (Mar 27, 2014)

They don't have an internal


----------

